# E C Emmerich 649P Adjustable Block Plane



## kaerlighedsbamsen

Thank you for a thorough and well written review. Have often wondered if these are any good but newer been able to find anyone actualy having tryed them. Much apreciated!


----------



## ssnvet

and it looks cool too :^)


----------



## wormil

They are beautiful and there is nothing like a wood plane.


----------



## JRsgarage

that's a sweet looking block plane


----------



## michelletwo

I've used this brand of planes for many years. I love the way they feel in my hands, and they do a great job. Glad someone else found them and like them.


----------



## GoodwithWood

I own 5 ECE/Primus planes. A smooth, a scrub, a rabbit, a jack and a jointer, I have absolutely no complaints about them. They perform outstandingly well.


----------



## bobasaurus

I have the primus jack and after I got used to the unusual setup I like it a lot. It's my go-to roughing plane. I just re-flattened the sole for the first time today, it was very slightly concave along the length. Now it works even better. Mine has a hornbeam sole, and I find it does need to be waxed. Maybe a lignum sole would be better.


----------

